# Badminton



## vishal1610 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi,

I live in Al Barsha and like to play badminton. Is there any place or group where I can go and play or anyone is interested? Awaiting revert. 

Thanks 
Vishal


----------



## rockyj123 (Mar 7, 2015)

let me know too.. I am in discovery gardens


----------



## Haru (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi,

Any luck finding a group? I'm interested as well, only beginner / casual level.

Haru


----------



## mustafa.ahad (Jul 5, 2015)

We are looking for player. We play on Wasel Road. Interested?


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

is this at the al safa sports hall? https://www.facebook.com/pages/Al-Safa-Sports-Hall-Dubai/167958476588710

I've read about people playing at a school in Al Safa and some people playing here.. so I'm not sure if it's close by or even the same thing?! It *is* Dubai after all...


----------



## mustafa.ahad (Jul 5, 2015)

Nope, nt this one. Though its very near to it. The location for our one is under the following link:

https://www.google.ae/maps/place/Du...2!3m1!1s0x0000000000000000:0xa01e1750200654c3

If the link doesn't work, just give a search for "Dubai Olympic Gymnastics Club" in Google Maps. 

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

what days and times do you play and how much is it?


----------



## mustafa.ahad (Jul 5, 2015)

Saturdays 7:30 to 9:30AM. 

Contribution is AED 100 divided by number of players, currently we are 4 (AED 25/person) but need to increase it to 6 players (AED 20/person; balance goes towards Shuttle & absence fund). Simple transparent & audit-able math


----------



## srid (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey,

I am interested to join, will play Badminton on weekends and if possible on weekdays as well. Kindly let me know the details and availability. Thanks in advance
Cheers
Sri


----------

